# Tummy troubles ...



## Gavin (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi

We had a bit of a worrying night last night. We went to bed as per normal, about 1 hour later, around 11am, Jessie (female lab) threw up all her food. 
This is very unusual as we can usually pic up when she is not feeling well, she was acting completely normal. Anyway cleaned up, but she had re-eaten quite a bit before I could get to her in time.
We all went back to bed and at 2am same happened, this time i got it all cleaned up quickly. Then I decided to take them out to do business if they needed to. That is when I saw her tummy was very loose (watery).
Came back to bed, no more incidents the rest of the night. Took them out this morning, she was acting normal. She went down to do business again, but seemed like nothing came out and no more liquid.

Sorry for long explanation. My question is, earlier in the evening we fried some sausage on a health griller and when I moved the drip tray to the sink, I spilled quite a bit of fat on the floor. I cleaned up and washed the floor.
It seemed I might have missed some somewhere, cause they licked the floor frantically, is it possible this could have affected her tummy?. they are on a raw diet, thus if there was an issue with the food, Max would be ill as well, but he is fine.

Thanks.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

That could very well be what caused the upset. If she's acting normal I wouldn't worry at all unless it keeps happening really regularly or other symptoms crop up.


----------



## Gavin (Feb 14, 2012)

CorgiPaws said:


> That could very well be what caused the upset. If she's acting normal I wouldn't worry at all unless it keeps happening really regularly or other symptoms crop up.


Hi, nope first time she has had an upset in a long time. Went home over lunch to check on her, she tried to vomit again, but just yellow slimy substance came out, I'm guessing this is because she is empty.
She does have an appetite and is drinking water. Thinking of boiling some boneless chicken breasts for her tonight?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I would just feed bone in chicken or turkey to help settle her tummy and firm up stools, maybe consider removing skin. Turkey necks are our personal go-to if anyone has an upset tummy, we fast for 24 hours and then feed turkey necks and it usually only takes a meal or two until all is back to normal!
And I agree, that sounds like "hunger pukes" which is pretty common after a bough of diarrhea or regurgitation since the tummy is pretty much completely empty.


----------



## Gavin (Feb 14, 2012)

CorgiPaws said:


> I would just feed bone in chicken or turkey to help settle her tummy and firm up stools, maybe consider removing skin. Turkey necks are our personal go-to if anyone has an upset tummy, we fast for 24 hours and then feed turkey necks and it usually only takes a meal or two until all is back to normal!
> And I agree, that sounds like "hunger pukes" which is pretty common after a bough of diarrhea or regurgitation since the tummy is pretty much completely empty.


Thanks, so much for the advice. The menu tonight is chicken necks and heads. Maybe I'll feed her in 2 sessions, so she doesn't overdo it.


----------



## Gavin (Feb 14, 2012)

All seems to be back to normal. Kept her food in last night and no more runny tummy or vomiting.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you know what could have caused this tummy upset? Like more food than normal or something out of the ordinary? 

From what you've described I would lean towards more food than normal even if it's just slightly more than normal.


----------

